# How best to cut this Walnut Burl to get most figured pieces



## Chris S. (Jul 31, 2016)

So got this great looking piece of wood that wanted to see what you all thougth would be best way to cust to get most figure out of it. My thoughts were to cut parallel to surface it is sitting on now but wanted to see what you think.

View attachment 110375


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yep, if you want eyes, you have the right plan


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ps. Nic chunk of wood


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Chris your thread is in the processing forum. 

http://woodbarter.com/threads/how-b...to-get-most-figured-pieces.28435/#post-368312


----------

